

Sun, Sand and Startups - kristiandupont
http://www.sunsandandstartups.com/

======
kristiandupont
Calling out entrepreneurs who are in (or willing to go to) Barcelona! This
first meetup will not feature any talks - just cocktails and networking, but I
am hoping that we will be able to attract some interesting speakers in the
future.

